# Glasses



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Had an eye test this morning here in the U.K. 

Does anyone here order glasses on line for delivery in Spain? 
I use a Spanish site for contracts but never ordered glasses


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes - Glasses 2 You | Buy Glasses Online | Prescription Glasses Online I've used them for several years now. Excellent service and full money-back guarantee (though I've never had to send any back). They will even put new lenses in old frames for you.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes - Glasses 2 You | Buy Glasses Online | Prescription Glasses Online I've used them for several years now. Excellent service and full money-back guarantee (though I've never had to send any back). They will even put new lenses in old frames for you.


Fab. Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You do know if you get your eye test done in Spain, it's free?

You can still use Glasses2You, just send them a scanned copy of the prescription.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> You do know if you get your eye test done in Spain, it's free?
> 
> You can still use Glasses2You, just send them a scanned copy of the prescription.


Is it

I'm not retired?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Is it
> 
> I'm not retired?


Eye tests are free for everyone. You can go to any optician & ask for an eye test, & take the prescription with you.

They aren't allowed to charge.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Eye tests are free for everyone. You can go to any optician & ask for an eye test, & take the prescription with you.
> 
> They aren't allowed to charge.


Go to the foot of the stairs. Who knew

Thanks guys


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Go to the foot of the stairs. Who knew
> 
> Thanks guys


Lots don't know....

One well-known optician popular with Brits tells customers that they can get a free eye test if they buy their glasses there 

At one time they openly advertised 'Buy here & get a free eye test'. They don't do that now, but neither do they let customers know that they can take the prescription elsewhere. I've heard of cases where they refuse to issue one  

People are always amazed when I tell them that _everywhere_ does free eye tests.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Another recommendation: https://www.theopticshop.co.uk/

I don't how they compare with Spanish optician prices but some of my friends here have paid €100s for glasses. I guess with the extras you could pay nearly the same online.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> Had an eye test this morning here in the U.K.
> 
> Does anyone here order glasses on line for delivery in Spain?
> I use a Spanish site for contracts but never ordered glasses


Why not try Specsavers? They usually have some good offers and have branches throughout Spain.
Sorry I can't put a link in due to having only 1 post  but google "specsaver es" and you'll be able to see if there's a branch near you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xgarb said:


> Another recommendation: https://www.theopticshop.co.uk/
> 
> I don't how they compare with Spanish optician prices but some of my friends here have paid €100s for glasses. I guess with the extras you could pay nearly the same online.


I've found Spanish opticians very expensive. Sometimes the prices quoted are _per lens _- so you unless you're _tuerto_, have to multiply it by two! Maybe the arrival of SpecSavers and other international chains will encourage them to bring down their prices a bit.

Re-using existing frames can save a fortune though, which is why I like Glasses2You.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

trotter58 said:


> Why not try Specsavers? They usually have some good offers and have branches throughout Spain.
> Sorry I can't put a link in due to having only 1 post  but google "specsaver es" and you'll be able to see if there's a branch near you.


Sorry but thy don't have branches throughout Spain, just on the costas where Brits live. My nearest branch would be about 250km away.


----------

